# It gets worse!



## Donnyboy1 (Jul 23, 2013)

My gorgeous gf wants kids - can I get a vesectomy reversal in PI done cheaply? I haven't had courage to tell her I had one about 10 years ago. Anyone had success with this?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donnyboy1 said:


> My gorgeous gf wants kids - can I get a vesectomy reversal in PI done cheaply? I haven't had courage to tell her I had one about 10 years ago. Anyone had success with this?


Donny, if your vasectomy was done in a way that makes a reverse possible, I would suggest having it done in Malaysia where medical tourism is common place and medical facilities and doctors are experienced and safe. Living here as long as I have, I would not suggest having it done here even if places say it can be done.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You also may want to consider Invitro Fertilization too. You could get that done without having a reverse Vascectomy. There is a clinic in Makati that specializes in it but it isn't cheap. Not sure how much it might cost elsewhere.

If I was going abroad for a surgery it would have to be Thailand.

Telling her the truth is tough but will be respected in the end or you will have to move on. You can't build a relationship with her without her knowing this and accepting the consequences.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Donny,

My mate is looking at having the very same thing done himself. He has been told the chances of success after 7 years is very slim. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news! Happy belated Yorkshire day by the way. Nice to see a fellow white rose wearer on the forum. Lol. Marching on Together!!!!!!!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Donnyboy1 said:


> My gorgeous gf wants kids - can I get a vesectomy reversal in PI done cheaply? I haven't had courage to tell her I had one about 10 years ago. Anyone had success with this?


Donny,

I agree with Gene, there is a place in Makati and you might also check with St. Luke's. It will be expensive. Also, if you want your relationship to last you must be totally up front and honest with your GF. She will respect you more for this. It may be possible for the invitrofertilization and you would need to talk with a specialist, perhaps even join a fertility program at the hospital.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend of mine wanted me to ask during my recent visit to my doctor if he could recommend an urologist for a vasectomy (he has no doctor here). I was told that vasectomy was uncommon among Philippine men. That being the case: it is not advisable to get a reversal here or any other procedure. Gene suggested Malaysia, consider Thailand also. They have lots of experience.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well Donny, Looks like Danny gave you fair information for what you need to answer your question. It might be best you look into going clinic and getting your gr/wife some fertilization to get her pregnant so you both can experience a child. Tell her the truth youll be in the doghouse with her if you dont


Good Luck


----------

